# Coconut milk with shea butter melt and pour??



## amme20 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a shea butter melt and pour base in my cupboard along with a tin of coconut milk ( fresh milk not dried) can i add the milk into the melt and pour, If i can and i know it's cheecky to ask but could i have a recipie too please, you cna always pm me it  
Thank you


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 9, 2018)

No, the coconut milk has water so you don't want to use it in m&p.


----------



## amme20 (Sep 9, 2018)

ok thank you- powdered milk it is then :-( looks like i'm popping to the shops then.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 9, 2018)

Not sure powdered milk will mix in. I would would just skip the milk altogether.


----------



## Anju Agarwal (Sep 12, 2018)

Shea butter soap base  ....can we mix olive oil, almond oil, castor oil, some essential oil for fragrance n use it like a shampoo bar????


----------



## math ace (Nov 30, 2018)

Melt and pour bases are already mixed perfectly.  The only liquid you should add is your fragrance.  If you add additional liquid you risk the soap staying soft.


----------



## math ace (Dec 2, 2018)

I was watching an Ariane Arsenault melt and pour soap video last night.  In it, she said you could add up to 1% other oils (perhaps Coconut oil) to your melt and pour.  Anything more than that and the soap will ooze oils.  

Below is the link to her Sea Bar Melt & Pour Soap with additives video.


----------

